# 17th December invites



## asahni (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi members,

It seems that cutoff date for 3rd Dec round was 9th Nov. Hopefully the next round will go upto 15th dec for 60points
My speculation is based on the graph between Invite date and cut off date for the round(considering slight increase in 65 pointers)..:

Round. Cutoff
15th Oct. 2july
1st Nov. 8Aug
15th Nov. 5th Oct
3rd Dec. 9Nov
17thDec. 10th Dec

Please share your views! Best of luck to all:clap2:


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

asahni said:


> Hi members,
> 
> It seems that cutoff date for 3rd Dec round was 9th Nov. Hopefully the next round will go upto 15th dec for 60points
> My speculation is based on the graph between Invite date and cut off date for the round(considering slight increase in 65 pointers)..:
> ...


It's the increase in the number of invitations to the 60 pointers, there have been 1700 issued in November round around 850 in each round for sub-class 189. Results have been posted on Skillselect (SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 1 November & 16 November 2012 Results). The same goes for the December rounds as well. So based on the current trend I would guess as 14 Dec as the cut-off for the next round.

Lets hope for it


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> It's the increase in the number of invitations to the 60 pointers, there have been 1700 issued in November round around 850 in each round for sub-class 189. Results have been posted on Skillselect (SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 1 November & 16 November 2012 Results). The same goes for the December rounds as well. So based on the current trend I would guess as 14 Dec as the cut-off for the next round.
> 
> Lets hope for it


well i hope it is at least 22nd Nov


----------



## asahni (Nov 17, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> It's the increase in the number of invitations to the 60 pointers, there have been 1700 issued in November round around 850 in each round for sub-class 189. Results have been posted on Skillselect (SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 1 November & 16 November 2012 Results). The same goes for the December rounds as well. So based on the current trend I would guess as 14 Dec as the cut-off for the next round.
> 
> Lets hope for it


Friend, do you have any idea about DIAC closing dates during new year period?

I have got job offer which is subject to my PR a week before doj..


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

asahni said:


> Friend, do you have any idea about DIAC closing dates during new year period?
> 
> I have got job offer which is subject to my PR a week before doj..


If what I infer from the statement you have made, they for sure will close on 25, 26 Dec and I think this link should help you

http://www.cmd.act.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0010/190486/publicholidays2013.pdf

Thanks !!!


----------



## asahni (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks mate


----------



## kemee (Nov 19, 2012)

In EOI I have submited IELTS result with 6 in each module and got invitation base on this, but during lodging appliction if I submit different IELTS result which is also fullfiling criteria for 6 in each. do you guys think any problem in this?

I mean in EOI Different IELTS & Lodging different IELTS, but both are satisfying criteria


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

kemee said:


> In EOI I have submited IELTS result with 6 in each module and got invitation base on this, but during lodging appliction if I submit different IELTS result which is also fullfiling criteria for 6 in each. do you guys think any problem in this?
> 
> I mean in EOI Different IELTS & Lodging different IELTS, but both are satisfying criteria


You have the invitation already, so y bother go with the already mentioned details on the EOI, shouldn't harm you.

Thanks!!!


----------



## kemee (Nov 19, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> You have the invitation already, so y bother go with the already mentioned details on the EOI, shouldn't harm you.
> 
> Thanks!!!


this case is with one of the friend, in EOI he has submited wrong IELTS score and result but while lodging can he submited different result than what shown in EOI. in lodging app. IELTS score is satisfying criteria.


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

kemee said:


> this case is with one of the friend, in EOI he has submited wrong IELTS score and result but while lodging can he submited different result than what shown in EOI. in lodging app. IELTS score is satisfying criteria.


then this is case of falsifying information, I would ask him to be the judge of it


----------



## Aussie Seeker (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi,

I'v got my 489 family sponsorship visa invitation since 16 Nov with 70 points.
I also have 189 visa type with 60 points in my EOI with no invitation for that.
As you know after I'v received 489 invitation my EOI has been frozen and my EOI status has changed to INVITED.

Is there any chance to receive another invitation for my 189 visa request in next rounds.
In other words is it possible to receive two invitations together before click on 'Apply Visa' button?

Thanks


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Aussie Seeker said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'v got my 489 family sponsorship visa invitation since 16 Nov with 70 points.
> I also have 189 visa type with 60 points in my EOI with no invitation for that.
> ...


Any invitation remains valid 2 months. u'll be elgible for other visa after than period.


----------



## Aussie Seeker (Nov 13, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Any invitation remains valid 2 months. u'll be elgible for other visa after than period.


Thank you for your answer.

So as you said although I have 189 visa request in my EOI, I won't receive invitation for that since I have invitation for my 489 visa request.

Is it a wise decision to let my 489 invitation expires (about 30 days later) and hope to receive 189 visa with 60 points?

It is a tough decision! What do you think?

Best Regards,


----------



## asahni (Nov 17, 2012)

Aussie Seeker said:


> Thank you for your answer.
> 
> So as you said although I have 189 visa request in my EOI, I won't receive invitation for that since I have invitation for my 489 visa request.
> 
> ...


Well, thats your decision to make but all i can say is if ur 189 was lodged on 16th nov u r surely getting invite on 17th unless thr is a great inc in 65pointer app after 3rd dec which I doubt!


----------



## Aussie Seeker (Nov 13, 2012)

asahni said:


> Well, thats your decision to make but all i can say is if ur 189 was lodged on 16th nov u r surely getting invite on 17th unless thr is a great inc in 65pointer app after 3rd dec which I doubt!


My 189 affect date is 13th Nov but I heard that because I got invitation for 489 family visa on 16th Nov, I won't receive invitation for 189 visa for next 60 days (16th Nov + 60 days = 16th Jan 2013).

Is it true?

If this is true, I concern that If I wait till 16th Jan 2013 to unfreeze my EOI, there will not chance to get invitation for 189 with 60 points at that time!

Thanks


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

Lodge a new EOI in this case.i have done the same


----------



## kemee (Nov 19, 2012)

asahni said:


> Well, thats your decision to make but all i can say is if ur 189 was lodged on 16th nov u r surely getting invite on 17th unless thr is a great inc in 65pointer app after 3rd dec which I doubt!


After 17th Dec 2012, when is the next invitation round ? and any change in point system or criteria in 2013 ?


----------



## Aussie Seeker (Nov 13, 2012)

Aadilnaeem said:


> Lodge a new EOI in this case.i have done the same


I read somewhere that it is illegal to submit more than one EOI and they can refuse or not process multiple EOIs in invitation rounds.
System can find duplicate EOIs very easily.

Is it incorrect?


----------



## oxford (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi there,

I've submitted EOI ( 60 points) on 30 November for subclass 189 VISA. Shall I get an invite on 17th December 2012? In my EOI it shows 'SUBMITTED'.


----------



## asahni (Nov 17, 2012)

kemee said:


> After 17th Dec 2012, when is the next invitation round ? and any change in point system or criteria in 2013 ?


It would be first and third monday of the month..Referring to the discussions on other threads I can say that even after lowering ielts requirements (60 pts) they are not getting enough applicants. So i think they will continue with 3000 per month or may be more..however with course of time occupation ceiling might effect some cases... Till now all trades are safe.


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

In got this answer from skillselect support team to lodge a new application if i dont want to wait for 2 months


----------



## Aussie Seeker (Nov 13, 2012)

Aadilnaeem said:


> In got this answer from skillselect support team to lodge a new application if i dont want to wait for 2 months


Wow!

Thanks a lot. It's a great solution for my problem! 

I will ask them too.
Did you ask them by email or phone call?
I will search for SkillSelect support email address.

Thanks again.


----------



## Basharbd (Nov 4, 2012)

*489 family sponsored query*



Aussie Seeker said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'v got my 489 family sponsorship visa invitation since 16 Nov with 70 points.
> I also have 189 visa type with 60 points in my EOI with no invitation for that.
> ...


Dear Aussie Seeker:

Is your occupation under SOL 1 ? My occupation is under SOL 2 & I submitted EOI for 489 Family sponsor subclass on 24 September but yet to be invited.

Please share me the answer to my query.

BR
BASHAR


----------



## Aussie Seeker (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes, my occupation is under SOL 1 list and I have 70 points for 489 family sponsor visa.

(I asked about my situation and about submitting another EOI from skillselect support and I hope to receive my desired answer soon!)


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

I just had logged a call from skillselect website


----------



## barakn (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi Kemee,

Can you please tell me your nominated occupation is in SOL1 or SOL2?

My occupation which is software tester is in SOL2 not in SOL1 but it exists in the Victoria state occupation list.

Can i apply for 489 regional sponsored visa? I have 6 score in IELTS. 

Is the process of 489 regional sponsored visa is similar to 190 state sponsored ?


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

Can't wait for the next round 

EOI submitted the 6th December for a 189 VISA
60 points, Software Engineer


----------



## asahni (Nov 17, 2012)

EddyFR said:


> Can't wait for the next round
> 
> EOI submitted the 6th December for a 189 VISA
> 60 points, Software Engineer


Best of luck mate! 10 days to go


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

EddyFR said:


> Can't wait for the next round
> 
> EOI submitted the 6th December for a 189 VISA
> 60 points, Software Engineer


Most likely all the 60ers for 2613 - ANZCO code will get invite on 17 Dec, as of now only 1690 have been invited out of 5160 as of 28/11/2012. Updated on skillselect occupation ceiling 

SkillSelect :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
_______________________________________
261313/ S/W Programmer| ACS: 23-10-2012|IELTS: L8.5R:9.0W:7.5S:8.0|EOI Pts:189(60pts),190(65pts NWS SS[Sub:20121115])|No Invites Yet


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> Most likely all the 60ers for 2613 - ANZCO code will get invite on 17 Dec, as of now only 1690 have been invited out of 5160 as of 28/11/2012. Updated on skillselect occupation ceiling
> 
> SkillSelect :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> _______________________________________
> 261313/ S/W Programmer| ACS: 23-10-2012|IELTS: L8.5R:9.0W:7.5S:8.0|EOI Pts:189(60pts),190(65pts NWS SS[Sub:20121115])|No Invites Yet


That's awesome


----------



## tesh (Dec 10, 2012)

Hello Friends,

I've applied for 189 on Nov 12th with 60 points, expecting invite in next round.

Wish you the best everyone.


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

tesh said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I've applied for 189 on Nov 12th with 60 points, expecting invite in next round.
> 
> Wish you the best everyone.



Same to you Tesh

Pls update your signature, USER CP -> Add signature in your profile settings


Thanks


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> Most likely all the 60ers for 2613 - ANZCO code will get invite on 17 Dec, as of now only 1690 have been invited out of 5160 as of 28/11/2012. Updated on skillselect occupation ceiling
> 
> SkillSelect :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> _______________________________________
> 261313/ S/W Programmer| ACS: 23-10-2012|IELTS: L8.5R:9.0W:7.5S:8.0|EOI Pts:189(60pts),190(65pts NWS SS[Sub:20121115])|No Invites Yet


Hey...is there any priority for occupation code? I thought all occupation codes have same priority until the ceiling is reached...


----------



## asahni (Nov 17, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Hey...is there any priority for occupation code? I thought all occupation codes have same priority until the ceiling is reached...


No, thr is no priority at all..


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

If i submit my EOI on 14th Dec...what the chances of getting an Invite on 17th?


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> If i submit my EOI on 14th Dec...what the chances of getting an Invite on 17th?


so your result will be out on 14th ?

i guess if you submit with 65 points you should get invitation on 17th.. otherwise in next round


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> so your result will be out on 14th ?
> 
> i guess if you submit with 65 points you should get invitation on 17th.. otherwise in next round


yes, results will be out on 14th...and I am thinking of submitting with 60 points only...Don't want to have complications later...


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> yes, results will be out on 14th...and I am thinking of submitting with 60 points only...Don't want to have complications later...


if everything remains same, I think you should not worry you will get invitation in Jan.

i am curious about your IELTS score, share whenever you get that


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> if everything remains same, I think you should not worry you will get invitation in Jan.
> 
> i am curious about your IELTS score, share whenever you get that


Sure...will do...


----------



## Hyolmo (Dec 10, 2012)

Applied EOI on 5th Dec with 60 points for Accountant General. Should I expect to get invitation on 17th Dec ?


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

Hyolmo said:


> Applied EOI on 5th Dec with 60 points for Accountant General. Should I expect to get invitation on 17th Dec ?


We can't know for sure, but there are chances, yes 

It it does not work for this round, we'll get an invitation in January for sure.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Sure...will do...


Best of luck Anj, may you have 8+ to increase your points  
- is this 60/65 point issue the same as Eddy's ? grad and masters?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

EddyFR said:


> We can't know for sure, but there are chances, yes
> 
> It it does not work for this round, we'll get an invitation in January for sure.


You will get it Eddy - expectation is that anyone submitting eoi before 10th dec with 60 points would get the invite - hope the same and be positive - you will get through 
Best of luck mate!


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

superm said:


> You will get it Eddy - expectation is that anyone submitting eoi before 10th dec with 60 points would get the invite - hope the same and be positive - you will get through
> Best of luck mate!


What a pain in the ass this story with the Master / Bachelor 
I was so sure to get 65 points...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

EddyFR said:


> What a pain in the ass this story with the Master / Bachelor
> I was so sure to get 65 points...


I know man.. and when in reality you with masters should be given more points than to one with bachelor thing. But I guess rules are rules.. 
Lets just hope it does not matter for you in this invite round


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

superm said:


> I know man.. and when in reality you with masters should be given more points than to one with bachelor thing. But I guess rules are rules..
> Lets just hope it does not matter for you in this invite round


The funny thing (well if I can say funny...) is that when I called the DIAC, I didn't feel that these guys were very aware about THEIR rules...

The guy told me that the 189 visa is mostly intented to people who have studied in Australia....

You can see how much he was competent !


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

EddyFR said:


> The funny thing (well if I can say funny...) is that when I called the DIAC, I didn't feel that these guys were very aware about THEIR rules...
> 
> The guy told me that the 189 visa is mostly intented to people who have studied in Australia....
> 
> You can see how much he was competent !


woah.. really? that's really funny..
Seems like when we finally move there we can find a job in Diac at least - we seem to know more rules now


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

superm said:


> woah.. really? that's really funny..
> Seems like when we finally move there we can find a job in Diac at least - we seem to know more rules now


That's exactly what I thought :lol:


----------



## gav7red (Apr 26, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> If i submit my EOI on 14th Dec...what the chances of getting an Invite on 17th?


Hi all,

Very interesting thread this one!

I too am expecting IELTS resultant 14th Dec (sat exams 1st Dec in London). Received my ACS positives this morning (whoop!) for 8yrs 7months as an ICT BA.

As a native speaker i am hoping for all 8's in IELTS and applying for 489 with 85 points, and 189 with 70 points. 

Would be great to get an invite before Christmas! If not, first thing January would be awesome.


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

gav7red said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Very interesting thread this one!
> 
> ...


You'll get an invitation for sure the 17th December with that amount of points.


----------



## gav7red (Apr 26, 2012)

EddyFR said:


> You'll get an invitation for sure the 17th December with that amount of points.


I hope so Eddy, but 3 days is a pretty quick turnaround for any company... Especially a government one... And even more so an Australian one! From my experiences of aus they are a petty laid back bunch. And i guess that's half the attraction and why we are going through this right?!

People have been waiting longer for the invite than i will have, so i would happily wait until the new year.


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

gav7red said:


> I hope so Eddy, but 3 days is a pretty quick turnaround for any company... Especially a government one... And even more so an Australian one! From my experiences of aus they are a petty laid back bunch. And i guess that's half the attraction and why we are going through this right?!
> 
> People have been waiting longer for the invite than i will have, so i would happily wait until the new year.


Yes they are, but this is an automatic invitation system, so don't worry, you'll get it.


----------



## rajat8676 (Dec 11, 2012)

I have lodged EoI with 65 points on 10th Dec. Hope to get an invite before new year!


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

rajat8676 said:


> I have lodged EoI with 65 points on 10th Dec. Hope to get an invite before new year!


Absolutely Rajat, you will get it on 17th


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

superm said:


> Best of luck Anj, may you have 8+ to increase your points
> - is this 60/65 point issue the same as Eddy's ? grad and masters?


You read my mind buddy  ...how I wish...

My case is different from Eddy's....I do have a bachelors degree from India...but the problem is since it is non-IT, ACS has not assessed it....


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

EddyFR said:


> What a pain in the ass this story with the Master / Bachelor
> I was so sure to get 65 points...


Very true Eddy...even I was so sure of my 65 points... 

Im sure even ppl in DIAC do not know what the actual rule is....when i called up they seemed pretty confused....


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> You read my mind buddy  ...how I wish...
> 
> My case is different from Eddy's....I do have a bachelors degree from India...but the problem is since it is non-IT, ACS has not assessed it....


Just one day to go.. EOI all ready?


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

superm said:


> Just one day to go.. EOI all ready?


Yes...almost...need to do one round of checking today...Also, thinking whether to give one more call to DIAC as a last try for my education points...


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Yes...almost...need to do one round of checking today...Also, thinking whether to give one more call to DIAC as a last try for my education points...


 How many points do I get for my Educational Qualifications?

You may be eligible to be awarded points for overseas qualifications. The department will need to be satisfied the qualification attained is of a recognised standard to a qualification awarded by an Australian institution.

To be eligible for the award of 20 points for a Doctorate you must have met the requirements for an award of doctorate by:

a) a Australian educational institution or,

b) a doctorate award by an overseas educational institution of a recognised standard.

Note a Doctorate generally comprises of more than 4 years of study, involving extensive research, coursework, exams and the writing of a thesis/dissertation.

To receive 15 points for a Masters or Honours degree you must:

a) also have an Australian Bachelor degree, or

b) your Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor level at Australian standards (assessing authorities can provide an opinion on your qualifications). 

Note you will generally only be eligible for the award of 10 points if you hold a Masters degree and do not meet the above requirements. In this circumstance you must select the option of “Other qualification or award recognised by Assessing Authority” in your EOI.

Further information on Educational Qualification requirements and evidence you must provide if you have claimed points for this factor is available at:

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/visas/subclass-189/#sub-heading-14

http://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/2012/11/30/points-test-factors-–-are-your-claims-correct/


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi...thanks....I have read all of this already....

In the skill select support page, it is clearly mentioned I can claim 15 points if "your Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor level at Australian standards" ....but omarau also had his Masters degree assessed....then y did CO refuse to give him 15 points? 



fmasaud84 said:


> How many points do I get for my Educational Qualifications?
> 
> You may be eligible to be awarded points for overseas qualifications. The department will need to be satisfied the qualification attained is of a recognised standard to a qualification awarded by an Australian institution.
> 
> ...


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

*skillselect update for 3 dec*

Hi all,

Skillselect has been updated with the 3rd Dec round information, based on the information on the site I am little confused as because the visa date of effect is showing as 27/11/2012 00:59 AM. My date of effect on my EOI is 15/11/2012 07:37 PM. I am little worried as to how I missed the invitation. Is it because I have selected both 189 & 190(NSW, though I have not sent the documents for further processing from NSW)) on my EOI. Has anyone of you received invitation for 60 points after 9 november 2012 which was the cut-off based on some other forum.

Invitation process and cut offs

The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. EOIs with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.

3 December 2012

Visa Subclass Points Score Visa date of effect
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 60 27/11/2012
00.59 am
Skilled - Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489) 60 10/11/2012
14.48 pm


If you wish to compare your Expression of Interest (EOI) against the outcomes of the invitation round, you can check your points score and visa date of effect at any time for all visa subclasses covered by your EOI on the home page of your SkillSelect EOI.

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - 3 December 2012 Results


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Guys....3rd Dec round report has been published on skill select....27/11 was the cut off for 60 pts last time....so that means everyone who submitted EOI wit 60 pts after the last round have a good chance of getting invited this time...!!! :clap2:


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Guys....3rd Dec round report has been published on skill select....27/11 was the cut off for 60 pts last time....so that means everyone who submitted EOI wit 60 pts after the last round have a good chance of getting invited this time...!!! :clap2:


mine was 22-11-2012 but i did not get any invitation


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> mine was 22-11-2012 but i did not get any invitation


Ohh....then it could be that information given on Skill select is wrong


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Skillselect has been updated with the 3rd Dec round information, based on the information on the site I am little confused as because the visa date of effect is showing as 27/11/2012 00:59 AM. My date of effect on my EOI is 15/11/2012 07:37 PM. I am little worried as to how I missed the invitation. Is it because I have selected both 189 & 190(NSW, though I have not sent the documents for further processing from NSW)) on my EOI. Has anyone of you received invitation for 60 points after 9 november 2012 which was the cut-off based on some other forum.
> 
> ...


i think they have mistakenly changed the dates .. =) just for 489 should be 27-11 and for 189 should be 10-11 .. i dont know .. man i am also thinking ..what is wrong


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> mine was 22-11-2012 but i did not get any invitation


fmasaud84,

good to know that, someone is there yet to get before 27/11. Really, not sure what this visa date of effect is. Is it the date when the latest visa grant was awarded for 189 class or is it the date of effect on EOI real confusing. Anyways fingers really crossed now.

Lets hope for the invi come 17...


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> i think they have mistakenly changed the dates .. =) just for 489 should be 27-11 and for 189 should be 10-11 .. i dont know .. man i am also thinking ..what is wrong


lets go back to previous round report


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

QUOTE=fmasaud84;984300]i think they have mistakenly changed the dates .. =) just for 489 should be 27-11 and for 189 should be 10-11 .. i dont know .. man i am also thinking ..what is wrong[/QUOTE]

I think you are right fmasaud, coz the 1 nov has 08/08/2012 21.31 pm for 189 and 13/09/2012 13.12 pm for 489 . For 16 nov round has 03/10/2012 19.02 pm for 189 and 05/11/2012 14.37 pm for 489

Now 3 dec is it has 27/11/2012 00.59 am for 189 and 10/11/2012 14.48 pm for 489( only 5 days that can't be true


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> QUOTE=fmasaud84;984300]i think they have mistakenly changed the dates .. =) just for 489 should be 27-11 and for 189 should be 10-11 .. i dont know .. man i am also thinking ..what is wrong


I think you are right fmasaud, coz the 1 nov has 08/08/2012 21.31 pm for 189 and 13/09/2012 13.12 pm for 489 . For 16 nov round has 03/10/2012 19.02 pm for 189 and 05/11/2012 14.37 pm for 489

Now 3 dec is it has 27/11/2012 00.59 am for 189 and 10/11/2012 14.48 pm for 489( only 5 days that can't be true [/QUOTE]

mmmmmmm i hope .. but is there anyway to send them email and ask ?


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> I think you are right fmasaud, coz the 1 nov has 08/08/2012 21.31 pm for 189 and 13/09/2012 13.12 pm for 489 . For 16 nov round has 03/10/2012 19.02 pm for 189 and 05/11/2012 14.37 pm for 489
> 
> Now 3 dec is it has 27/11/2012 00.59 am for 189 and 10/11/2012 14.48 pm for 489( only 5 days that can't be true


mmmmmmm i hope .. but is there anyway to send them email and ask ?[/QUOTE]

Try 0061 1300 364 613 is what one user has mentioned in one of the forums


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello everyone.. 
Im finding this forum so helpful.. I submitted my EOI on the 4dec for 489 visa with 65 pts.. My Eoi status says submitted.. But i dont understand one thng is that.. When im checking my eoi it says aply visa for 187.. I dont understand why this is coming up... Im really worried if my eoi is nt in the pool.. I dnt want to make any changes as i am desperately waiting for 17 dec invite.. Please help me out.. And did any auditors receive invitation?? And at what points??
Thanks

Ielts score: L:7.5, R:9, W:7,S:8,O:8... CPA assesment : 4/12/12.. Eoi submitted :04/12/12... Waiting for invite for external auditor


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> I think you are right fmasaud, coz the 1 nov has 08/08/2012 21.31 pm for 189 and 13/09/2012 13.12 pm for 489 . For 16 nov round has 03/10/2012 19.02 pm for 189 and 05/11/2012 14.37 pm for 489
> 
> Now 3 dec is it has 27/11/2012 00.59 am for 189 and 10/11/2012 14.48 pm for 489( only 5 days that can't be true


mmmmmmm i hope .. but is there anyway to send them email and ask ?[/QUOTE]

please update your details on the spreadsheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Hello everyone..
> Im finding this forum so helpful.. I submitted my EOI on the 4dec for 489 visa with 65 pts.. My Eoi status says submitted.. But i dont understand one thng is that.. When im checking my eoi it says aply visa for 187.. I dont understand why this is coming up... Im really worried if my eoi is nt in the pool.. I dnt want to make any changes as i am desperately waiting for 17 dec invite.. Please help me out.. And did any auditors receive invitation?? And at what points??
> Thanks
> 
> Ielts score: L:7.5, R:9, W:7,S:8,O:8... CPA assesment : 4/12/12.. Eoi submitted :04/12/12... Waiting for invite for external auditor


pls update your info on the spreadsheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> mmmmmmm i hope .. but is there anyway to send them email and ask ?


please update your details on the spreadsheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0[/QUOTE]

yes my details are there already


----------



## asahni (Nov 17, 2012)

Surely, thr is sumthing wrong with information. I personally know 3 people who submitted between 11th and 20th nov but no 1 has gt invite!
I did on 11th myself with 60 points! Whts happening??


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

Cn somebody please help me out


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

asahni said:


> Surely, thr is sumthing wrong with information. I personally know 3 people who submitted between 11th and 20th nov but no 1 has gt invite!
> I did on 11th myself with 60 points! Whts happening??


good to know


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Cn somebody please help me out


what happend my friend? how can i help you ?


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> what happend my friend? how can i help you ?


Hello everyone.. 
Im finding this forum so helpful.. I submitted my EOI on the 4dec for 489 visa with 65 pts.. My Eoi status says submitted.. But i dont understand one thng is that.. When im checking my eoi it says aply visa for 187.. I dont understand why this is coming up... Im really worried if my eoi is nt in the pool.. I dnt want to make any changes as i am desperately waiting for 17 dec invite.. Please help me out.. And did any auditors receive invitation?? And at what points??
Thanks

Ielts score: L:7.5, R:9, W:7,S:8,O:8... CPA assesment : 4/12/12.. Eoi submitted :04/12/12... Waiting for invite for external auditor


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Hello everyone..
> Im finding this forum so helpful.. I submitted my EOI on the 4dec for 489 visa with 65 pts.. My Eoi status says submitted.. But i dont understand one thng is that.. When im checking my eoi it says aply visa for 187.. I dont understand why this is coming up... Im really worried if my eoi is nt in the pool.. I dnt want to make any changes as i am desperately waiting for 17 dec invite.. Please help me out.. And did any auditors receive invitation?? And at what points??
> Thanks
> 
> Ielts score: L:7.5, R:9, W:7,S:8,O:8... CPA assesment : 4/12/12.. Eoi submitted :04/12/12... Waiting for invite for external auditor


you have applied for 489 and you are waiting for invitation ...as i know that you dont have to wait for the invitation for 489 .. did you mean 189 ???


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> you have applied for 489 and you are waiting for invitation ...as i know that you dont have to wait for the invitation for 489 .. did you mean 189 ???


I mean 489 family sponsored visa..from wat i know v hav to wait for invitation.. But what i dont understand is why im i getting the apply visa button for 187.. Does this mean that my eoi has been freezed?


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> I mean 489 family sponsored visa..from wat i know v hav to wait for invitation.. But what i dont understand is why im i getting the apply visa button for 187.. Does this mean that my eoi has been freezed?


Oh ok .. there are errors in current systems and this can be one of those.

maybe other can help you.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Guys....I called up DIAC again today...and they told me that I can claim 15 points based on my Masters Degree alone if my Masters Degree is assessed as atleast comparable to Australian Bachelors Degree...I do not have to get my bachelors Degree assessed and neither does my bachelors have to be related to nominated occupation...

I think in Omarau's case CO rejected his application because his Masters Degree was just a one year course and he had claimed 15 points for a One year course....just a guess...

@Eddy : what is the duration of your Masters Degree?


----------



## irish24 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I applied for a 189 visa last 25 November as an Accountant with 60 points. Is there a big chance that I would get an invite on the 17th December?

Many thanks!


----------



## janusj (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi those who submitted their 60 point EOI with the date of effect before 27/11/2012 and did not receive the invitation, can you have a look at the skillselect website?

It says that the visa cut-off date for 3 Dec round is 27/11/2012. But mine is 60 points with the date of effect 13/11/2012. Why I didn't get the invitation?


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

janusj said:


> Hi those who submitted their 60 point EOI with the date of effect before 27/11/2012 and did not receive the invitation, can you have a look at the skillselect website?
> 
> It says that the visa cut-off date for 3 Dec round is 27/11/2012. But mine is 60 points with the date of effect 13/11/2012. Why I didn't get the invitation?


janusj,

we are aware of this at this time, trying to figure it out if it is a typo on the skillselect. There are quite a few who are yet to get invitation who have 60 pts with the EOI date range b/w 10/11 - 27/11.


----------



## irish24 (Dec 1, 2012)

janusj said:


> Hi those who submitted their 60 point EOI with the date of effect before 27/11/2012 and did not receive the invitation, can you have a look at the skillselect website?
> 
> It says that the visa cut-off date for 3 Dec round is 27/11/2012. But mine is 60 points with the date of effect 13/11/2012. Why I didn't get the invitation?



Hi janusj,

My visa date of effect is 25/11/2012 with 60 points and I havent received any invitation as well.

I called up the Department of Immigration just now and it seems that it isn't a typo error. The 27/11/2012 is NOT the cut-off date and she said that's the date regardless of the points (does not necessarily pertain to 60 point-ers only) and that people can still get invited on the next round even if their visa date of effect is before 27/11/2012. she said there's nothing to worry about the date and we have to take into consideration the occupation ceilings as well as the points we are claiming.

I'm not quite sure if my understanding is correct...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Hi Guys....I called up DIAC again today...and they told me that I can claim 15 points based on my Masters Degree alone if my Masters Degree is assessed as atleast comparable to Australian Bachelors Degree...I do not have to get my bachelors Degree assessed and neither does my bachelors have to be related to nominated occupation...
> 
> I think in Omarau's case CO rejected his application because his Masters Degree was just a one year course and he had claimed 15 points for a One year course....just a guess...
> 
> @Eddy : what is the duration of your Masters Degree?


Hi anj.... Ielts Result?
And good to know that you can use 15 points now...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

irish24 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I applied for a 189 visa last 25 November as an Accountant with 60 points. Is there a big chance that I would get an invite on the 17th December?
> 
> Many thanks!


Yup. there are very good chances that you will get invited.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

superm said:


> Hi anj.... Ielts Result?
> And good to know that you can use 15 points now...


Hi Superm....results will be out 2mro only... 
Yes, they said I can use 15 points...but, I am still unsure...don't want any complications later...what do u think?


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

Anj0907, I studied 5 years to get my master.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Hi Superm....results will be out 2mro only...
> Yes, they said I can use 15 points...but, I am still unsure...don't want any complications later...what do u think?


Dont know for sure - is there any way that you can confirm this over mail - so that you have proof that you filed EOI based on feedback from diac only?


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

I asked the service executive whether he can give this to me in writing...he said that is not possible, but instead he just forwarded me the link to the skill select points section for education.... 



superm said:


> Dont know for sure - is there any way that you can confirm this over mail - so that you have proof that you filed EOI based on feedback from diac only?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> I asked the service executive whether he can give this to me in writing...he said that is not possible, but instead he just forwarded me the link to the skill select points section for education....


smart guys.. I guess you might wanna play safe and go with 60 then if you are not 100% sure.


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

Seriously guy, don't take the risk to withdraw your application, take your 10 points, and go ahead with 60 points. You'll get an invitation with 60 points, we are far far away from the ceiling.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks guys...yes, i think i'll go ahead with 10 points...omarau has just posted his CO's email in this thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/131289-accountant-points-education-need-help-desperately-16.html#post985507

So it looks like the decision is completely upon the CO....


----------



## gav7red (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi All,

I am in a position where I am also waiting for my IELTS results (due tomorrow) and I just want to clarify what you are discussing regarding education if that's cool?

Are you saying that CO's are dismissing applications because the education does not support the occupation applied under? Or that the education does not have to relate to the occupation, but needs to be validated before points can be claimed? Or that some CO are recognising the education and some aren't?

I am looking to put my EOI in very soon and I have a bachelors degree (no masters) but it in no way relates to my occupation. Including education I am expecting to have 85 points for a 489 (family sponsor) or 75 for a 189. Not sure whether I should not take any risks with the education, leave it off the application and go with 70 points (489) and 60 points (189).

Any thoughts guys?


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

superm said:


> Hi anj.... Ielts Result?
> And good to know that you can use 15 points now...


Hi guys...I can see my IELTS results online now...and I am shocked !!! 
My writing score is 6.0 this time ...I am very sure I had written much much better than last time and was expecting a good score...

anyways...this is the end of my journey with you guys ...I do not have enough energy or motivation to write this test again...

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Hi guys...I can see my IELTS results online now...and I am shocked !!!
> My writing score is 6.0 this time ...I am very sure I had written much much better than last time and was expecting a good score...
> 
> anyways...this is the end of my journey with you guys ...I do not have enough energy or motivation to write this test again...
> ...


what is your speaking score??


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> what is your speaking score??


7.5


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> 7.5


and the rest ? i mean is it only writing which is low ? or any other section ?

by the way .. only 2 attempts should not make you hopeless .. 

there is enough time .. and you can go for 3rd attempt .


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Hi guys...I can see my IELTS results online now...and I am shocked !!!
> My writing score is 6.0 this time ...I am very sure I had written much much better than last time and was expecting a good score...
> 
> anyways...this is the end of my journey with you guys ...I do not have enough energy or motivation to write this test again...
> ...


omg.. really?
whats your other section scores like? is there an option of revaluation if you are that sure?


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

Come on, don't give up, you still have time, the ceiling is far, very far from being reached !


----------



## gav7red (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah, don't give up anj. It's worth fighting for mate... stay positive, learn from it and smash it next time! It may be tough but you know that it is not impossible.

If it's your dream to be in Aus then focus on it, know that it will work out and it WILL happen for you.

Life is full of challenges, but that only makes it feel better once you achieve your goal.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

gav7red said:


> Yeah, don't give up anj. It's worth fighting for mate... stay positive, learn from it and smash it next time! It may be tough but you know that it is not impossible.
> 
> If it's your dream to be in Aus then focus on it, know that it will work out and it WILL happen for you.
> 
> Life is full of challenges, but that only makes it feel better once you achieve your goal.


nicely said man.. your result also declared today?


----------



## gav7red (Apr 26, 2012)

superm said:


> nicely said man.. your result also declared today?


Thanks mate, and it's true... positive thinking always wins the day.

My results should be out tomorrow I believe. I checked the IELTS site and it said that 1st Dec results were available today but there were no results found when I input my details. Maybe its a time difference thing and my results will be available later?


----------



## tesh (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey Buddy, Everyone looses in writing and blames IELTS that they didn't give good scores. Indeed I did the same.

If you're getting 6, it is not hard to pull 7, but need proper training.

If you're in Sydney, Australia. Let me know, there is a old guy out there, who just help people and charge 20$ per Hours, which is inexpensive.

I had IELTS test for more than 10 times, Went to one session with him, got 7.5.


Bottom line is, we need to know what IELTS is looking from us, and then tune our selves.

Good Luck Mate, Dont give up.






anj0907 said:


> Hi guys...I can see my IELTS results online now...and I am shocked !!!
> My writing score is 6.0 this time ...I am very sure I had written much much better than last time and was expecting a good score...
> 
> anyways...this is the end of my journey with you guys ...I do not have enough energy or motivation to write this test again...
> ...


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow 

they have fixed the error in report


Visa Subclass

Points Score

Visa date of effect



Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)

60

10/11/2012
14.48 pm



Skilled - Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489)

60

27/11/2012
00.59 am


----------



## asahni (Nov 17, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> Wow
> 
> they have fixed the error in report
> 
> ...


Good find bro!


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

asahni said:


> Good find bro!


i had sent them the email and they replied 

Dear Faisal,

Thank you for your enquiry.

There was an error in the report. You can check the correct report in the link below.

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - 3 December 2012 Results

Sorry for any inconvenience.

Kind regards
SkillSelect
Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> Wow
> 
> they have fixed the error in report
> 
> ...


Thanks fmasaud


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> Thanks fmasaud


Thanks to them that they have fixed the report ..and they reply to the inquiry which is even better

so you should get the invitation in next round


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Hi guys...I can see my IELTS results online now...and I am shocked !!!
> My writing score is 6.0 this time ...I am very sure I had written much much better than last time and was expecting a good score...
> 
> anyways...this is the end of my journey with you guys ...I do not have enough energy or motivation to write this test again...
> ...


anj0907,

Let me reveal a little secret here, I gave 3 attempts. 1 & 2 with IDP and 3 with British council. I am being very frank here, I did couple of tests before the 1st test and none after, not even a single day I practised. 1st time I did well on all I was sure but got >=7 in all but writing, then second time I got >= 7 in all except speaking( the examiner gave me 6.5, I thought may be the topic was little out of way ( Describe an interaction you had with a kid?) then I decided to go for British. Finally I got > 7 in all. I am still trying to understand how I can fare so differently when the preparation was exactly the same. an afterthought was that British Council marking system is more reliable than IDP I would say. My last attempt speaking topic was a good one which I kinda felt I sailed through the conversation ( describe an advertisement which you disliked which came on tele recently?). So all in all go for British Council.


----------



## Poegoh (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi,

if assuming on the 17th dec I got the invite as Electronics Engineer, does it mean that the occupation ceiling will not applies to me anymore? Meaning, occupation ceiling is determine at the point of invite or based on the number of people who put up the same occupation application and got approved?

Rgds
Poe


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

Poegoh said:


> Hi,
> 
> if assuming on the 17th dec I got the invite as Electronics Engineer, does it mean that the occupation ceiling will not applies to me anymore? Meaning, occupation ceiling is determine at the point of invite or based on the number of people who put up the same occupation application and got approved?
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

Poegoh said:


> Hi,
> 
> if assuming on the 17th dec I got the invite as Electronics Engineer, does it mean that the occupation ceiling will not applies to me anymore? Meaning, occupation ceiling is determine at the point of invite or based on the number of people who put up the same occupation application and got approved?
> 
> ...


Yes, on point of invite


----------



## Poegoh (Nov 16, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> Yes, on point of invite


IC.... Thanks.


----------



## harman.s (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi friends 
I know lot of expat users are waiting for 17th dec invitation, please post ur Doe or submission date for ur EOI and the relevant points , that will analyse the invitation figures more accurately and will also anticipate about the future invitations. 
Thanks


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> Thanks to them that they have fixed the report ..and they reply to the inquiry which is even better
> 
> so you should get the invitation in next round



You will as well get it rite mate


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> You will as well get it rite mate


can i trust you words ?


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> can i trust you words ?


I would


----------



## gav7red (Apr 26, 2012)

superm said:


> nicely said man.. your result also declared today?


Hello mate, got my IELTS results today... 

Listening = 8.5
Reading = 9
Writing = 8
Speaking = 9

... as a native speaker I would be expected to get decent scores i suppose. A little disappointed with writing but must have had a few spelling mistakes!

It's the points I was looking for though!


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

gav7red said:


> Hello mate, got my IELTS results today...
> 
> Listening = 8.5
> Reading = 9
> ...


congrts!!! Native Speaker . so wats yr total points and ANZCO code. Pls update your signature with ANZCO code


----------



## gav7red (Apr 26, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> congrts!!! Native Speaker . so wats yr total points and ANZCO code. Pls update your signature with ANZCO code


Cheers mate.

Well I have seen a conversation on here that has raised a few questions regarding my degree qualification. It is not aligned to my occupation, so I have seen suggestions that it may be best to leave it off as apps have been withdrawn on the basis of this. I will have enough points without the 15 points for my degree, but with education I am looking at:

189 = 75 points
489 = 85 points

...and ANZCO code is 261111 (ICT BA)


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

gav7red said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Well I have seen a conversation on here that has raised a few questions regarding my degree qualification. It is not aligned to my occupation, so I have seen suggestions that it may be best to leave it off as apps have been withdrawn on the basis of this. I will have enough points without the 15 points for my degree, but with education I am looking at:
> 
> ...


What does your ACS result says ?


----------



## gav7red (Apr 26, 2012)

EddyFR said:


> What does your ACS result says ?


My ACS results don't mention my qualifications at all (fortunately I have 8yrs 7mnths experience to get +ve).

I have read that your education does not need to align to your occupation to claim points against it though.

Not sure whether to play it safe and go for 60 points (189) and 70 points (489).


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

gav7red said:


> My ACS results don't mention my qualifications at all (fortunately I have 8yrs 7mnths experience to get +ve).
> 
> I have read that your education does not need to align to your occupation to claim points against it though.
> 
> Not sure whether to play it safe and go for 60 points (189) and 70 points (489).


If you can show that you have been working as an ICT BA for the past 8 yrs or so then you could go for 189 with all the points you can claim.


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

gav7red said:


> My ACS results don't mention my qualifications at all (fortunately I have 8yrs 7mnths experience to get +ve).
> 
> I have read that your education does not need to align to your occupation to claim points against it though.
> 
> Not sure whether to play it safe and go for 60 points (189) and 70 points (489).


If the ceiling of your occupation is far to be reached, you're certainly right to play it safe. With 60 points you have a lot of chances to get an invitation this round or the next one.


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

Im also expecting an invite on december 17, fingers crossed.

ANZSCO 261313, ACS:4/11/12;10/12/12, IELTS (26/11/2012) > 7.5 (7,7.5,7.5,8.5): ,EOI:189(65pts), EOI Submitted :10/12/2012 - Yet to be invited


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

rkarthik1986 said:


> Im also expecting an invite on december 17, fingers crossed.
> 
> ANZSCO 261313, ACS:4/11/12;10/12/12, IELTS (26/11/2012) > 7.5 (7,7.5,7.5,8.5): ,EOI:189(65pts), EOI Submitted :10/12/2012 - Yet to be invited


Pls update your details on the spreadsheet if you have not yet updated
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## gav7red (Apr 26, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> Why did you go for RPL assessment, what have you been doing all these 8 yrs? are you into IT or what is your current occupation?


I had to go through RPL as education does not support my occupation. 

I have been working in various delivery roles based around the development of technical risk systems for banks and all of my roles have aligned well to ICT Business Analyst (Current job title is Change Delivery Manager)... but I have a degree in Graphic Design! So, had to go for RPL route.

Got all 8yrs 7mnths assessed as positive for migration by ACS.


----------



## kemee (Nov 19, 2012)

*Urgent : 189 Visa Lodging*

Dear All,

Please help me who every has lodged application for 189.

- I have clicked on apply visa and then one form came in that I have added all the details for asked. and by pressing next next went next .... no payment option... where do i need to pay and where to attached doc ?

Please help me with detail step. it's bit urgent....
When I go to my Skill select page. I have see still Apply Visa button.

Could any one tell me when payment open will come [step by step in details]


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

kemee said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please help me who every has lodged application for 189.
> 
> ...


Pls submit ur query in the 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/121243-189-190-invitations-holders-337.html


----------



## irish24 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi everyone,

All the best for those who are waiting for the invitations tomorrow 

Just a quick question. What time do they usually invite? Is it like exactly 12am of 17th December?

Many thanks.


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

irish24 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> All the best for those who are waiting for the invitations tomorrow
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## harman.s (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes 
00:00 17th dec Sydney time


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Good luck guys....


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

Cpa +ve assessment :04/12/2012
Eoi submitted: 04/12/2012 fr 489: 65 pts
Ielts:7
Occupation: external auditor


Desperately waiting for invite


----------



## Jey2012 (Nov 18, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Cpa +ve assessment :04/12/2012
> Eoi submitted: 04/12/2012 fr 489: 65 pts
> Ielts:7
> Occupation: external auditor
> ...


you will definitely get it with 65 pts

good luck to all


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

Jey2012 said:


> you will definitely get it with 65 pts
> 
> good luck to all


Tnk u fr raising my hopes.. I cnt find any external auditors on this forum


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Tnk u fr raising my hopes.. I cnt find any external auditors on this forum


Then that's good. Isn't it? There must be requirement and very few of your skills going then you must be in advantage in getting job  

*
Its invitation day everyone - Best of luck*.


----------



## Jey2012 (Nov 18, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Tnk u fr raising my hopes.. I cnt find any external auditors on this forum


No Worry

I have apply under Category :External auditors and got invited with 65 points in Nov 2012.


----------



## mandeepps (Dec 14, 2012)

gav7red said:


> Hello mate, got my IELTS results today...
> 
> Listening = 8.5
> Reading = 9
> ...


You are awesome Gav7red...I've not seen even native scoring straight 8's in first attempt.


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

Jey2012 said:


> No Worry
> 
> I have apply under Category :External auditors and got invited with 65 points in Nov 2012.


If u dont mind can u plz tell me what date you applied and for which visa subclass?

Tnku in advance


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Just over 7 hours to go. Just updated my EOI and ready to receive invitation


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

3hrs left ...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> 3hrs left ...


meanwhile update your signature with your timelines.


----------



## harman.s (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey friends 
If someone got an invitation, do update☺☺


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

harman.s said:


> Hey friends
> If someone got an invitation, do update☺☺


Am sure.. people are dying to do just that!


----------



## harman.s (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes buddy ... R u in india or aust.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

harman.s said:


> Yes buddy ... R u in india or aust.


India - you seem to be in Au - exactly which place?


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

What tme Invitation will be Issued ????..Any Idea


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

Mathew26 said:


> What tme Invitation will be Issued ????..Any Idea[/QUOTE
> 
> In 15 mins


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Mathew26 said:


> What tme Invitation will be Issued ????..Any Idea


It will start flowing in around 12 minutes!


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

superm said:


> It will start flowing in around 12 minutes!


you are really excited !


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> you are really excited !


damn - I am 
Its time guys - update us!


----------



## Pete_sampras (Nov 13, 2012)

Got invited...for 189 

Applied on 17th nov


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

superm said:


> damn - I am
> Its time guys - update us!


Code = 236111
EOI Date = 22Nov
Points = 60

Invitation received !


----------



## Pete_sampras (Nov 13, 2012)

Damn happy man....


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

superm said:


> damn - I am
> Its time guys - update us!


Guys - am INVITED! 

I see "Apply VISA" Button now  
Did not receive the mail though


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

EOI Submitted - 20 Nov
Points - 60
Status (189) - Invited :clap2:


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

superm said:


> Guys - am INVITED!
> 
> I see "Apply VISA" Button now
> Did not receive the mail though


ok guys invited . Next starts the major steps


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

I got mine guys... just now checked in skill select


----------



## asahni (Nov 17, 2012)

i got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

Nothing for me, it did not go until 6th December.


----------



## iblue (Dec 16, 2012)

Got invitation. EOI: 2 Dec. 60 Points.


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

Got Invited...No email received . but the status got changed in Skill Select Login...
EOI Submitted on 13th Nov 2012 with 60 Points.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

*Congrats All .. *
Now who's got the money for Visa?


----------



## tesh (Dec 10, 2012)

Got invited 

Accountant General 
EOI Date = 12Nov
Points = 60

Congratulation those who received invitation, good luck for all.


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

Got it 65 pts... 489 visa.. Eoi submitted 04/12/2012
Congrats allllll!!


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

tesh said:


> Got invited
> 
> Accountant General
> EOI Date = 12Nov
> ...


Congtrs!!! to all, those who have got invite and are also waiting pls update details on the sheet for our tracking purpose.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0
thanks


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

EddyFR said:


> Nothing for me, it did not go until 6th December.


Hey Eddy - things can get delayed.. 2 Dec submitted person got it.. I say give another 15-20 min.
Best of luck man! hope for the best!


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

superm said:


> Hey Eddy - things can get delayed.. 2 Dec submitted person got it.. I say give another 15-20 min.
> Best of luck man! hope for the best!


anyways after 3 weeks there will be another around just in case if you can not get it now.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

just as an FYI - Got the mail too.. !


----------



## swaminathan (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello All,

I submitted for EOI yesterday for 65 points. And got an invite today! I am 3 days short of completing 8 years of work exp which would add additional 5 points. When I submitted it said 65 points and now it has give me 70 points and an invite. I left the end date of current employment blank as it said leave it blank if still employed. Anyway long story short got the invite in a day of submission of EOI, cool.

Swami


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

OMG, just got an invitation..just now!!!

yahoooo!!!!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

lazybones1978 said:


> OMG, just got an invitation..just now!!!
> 
> yahoooo!!!!


congrats guys.. 
just update your signature with complete timeline and also the document:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

got email too....


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

superm said:


> Hey Eddy - things can get delayed.. 2 Dec submitted person got it.. I say give another 15-20 min.
> Best of luck man! hope for the best!


Well, still nothing, that will be for the next round !


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

EddyFR said:


> Well, still nothing, that will be for the next round !


only 22-25 days this time?
last cutoff date was 10th Nov - and this time somewhere between 2 and 6 .. I believed it would reach somewhere around 10th. In case you don't - I guess next date is 7th Jan?


----------



## Amitkmr (Nov 6, 2012)

Got the invitation.  EOI 30th Nov.. with 60 points.. Cheers!!!! Congrats to all who received the invitation...


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

Amitkmr said:


> Got the invitation.  EOI 30th Nov.. with 60 points.. Cheers!!!! Congrats to all who received the invitation...



i'll wait til january to start with my application, i don't have PCC from philippines yet..


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Guys - am INVITED!
> 
> I see "Apply VISA" Button now
> Did not receive the mail though


CONGRATULATIONS SUPERM   Finally the day has come 

Lovely to hear man, you were very eager, I know how you should be feeling now. The happiest day and moments in your life  Few days back you were a bit panic about waiting for ACS results but now ROCKING  Lovely man 

Very happy for you Guru 

Work on further processing and papers aptly !!!

Cheers


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> Code = 236111
> EOI Date = 22Nov
> Points = 60
> 
> Invitation received !


Congrats again dude, very happy for you !!! 

Congrats Superm again and to all others who received invitation.

Trust me, there's a big drums going on near my home just from last 15 mins. It appears to me in a coincidental way that you all got invited and drums is being heard(Party time)  How appropriate... !!

Cheers buddies.....


----------



## harman.s (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi friends
I got an invitation . 
Applied on 19th Nov.. 
Big thanks to GOD.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

harman.s said:


> Hi friends
> I got an invitation .
> Applied on 19th Nov..
> Big thanks to GOD.


Congrats man, Enjoy, have full fun  Party


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Cartisol said:


> CONGRATULATIONS SUPERM   Finally the day has come
> 
> Lovely to hear man, you were very eager, I know how you should be feeling now. The happiest day and moments in your life  Few days back you were a bit panic about waiting for ACS results but now ROCKING  Lovely man
> 
> ...


Thanks man! Yup.. very happy now 
Time to shell out some green for the next step.


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

superm said:


> Thanks man! Yup.. very happy now
> Time to shell out some green for the next step.


Gosh the thread is overflowing!!

i just turned around and my inbox is nearly full!!!

anyway congrats to all of us who got invited and to those waiting, there's always a chance!!!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Thanks man! Yup.. very happy now
> Time to shell out some green for the next step.


Haha, happy to see your excitement, really happy for you man   

Go and Party !!!!


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

lazybones1978 said:


> Gosh the thread is overflowing!!
> 
> i just turned around and my inbox is nearly full!!!
> 
> anyway congrats to all of us who got invited and to those waiting, there's always a chance!!!:clap2::clap2:


Haha all have become mad, excited to the fullest, hey dude, you know, a very big DJ like drums just few mins ago started near my home (Looks like some party or marriage), damn very good drums...Very loud....appropriate for good DJ..how coincidental ... But it appears to me that, since all you guys got the invite, the drums are going and I can imagine all you guys dancing into DJ madly  

Party party man.....cheers and congrats again 

Happy for you all !!!!


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

Cartisol said:


> Haha all have become mad, excited to the fullest, hey dude, you know, a very big DJ like drums just few mins ago started near my home (Looks like some party or marriage), damn very good drums...Very loud....appropriate for good DJ..how coincidental ... But it appears to me that, since all you guys got the invite, the drums are going and I can imagine all you guys dancing into DJ madly
> 
> Party party man.....cheers and congrats again
> 
> Happy for you all !!!!


haha, unfortunately i have work tomorrow..

but i was so frantic about all of these..

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

lazybones1978 said:


> haha, unfortunately i have work tomorrow..
> 
> but i was so frantic about all of these..
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Put chutti (Meaning holiday for work tomorrow  )

Sick leave

Party party.......:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

Cartisol said:


> Put chutti (Meaning holiday for work tomorrow  )
> 
> Sick leave
> 
> Party party.......:clap2::clap2::clap2:



can't do it, only for 8 hours, and i have to share the news at work tomorrow..


----------



## Vaid (Apr 21, 2012)

I have overall 60 points and my IELTS score in writing was just 6. Should I submit my EOI now or improve my IELTS score and submit later. When is the next round of EOI and what is the invite numbers likely for Analyst programmer


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

Vaid said:


> I have overall 60 points and my IELTS score in writing was just 6. Should I submit my EOI now or improve my IELTS score and submit later. When is the next round of EOI and what is the invite numbers likely for Analyst programmer


60 is the passing mark, you may do your EOI and update if you must..

who knows you might get an invitation..

just lodged mine last friday and got invited today!!


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

Guys

i have to hit the sack..it's 22.26 perth time..

have to get up early for work tomorrow..

Congratulations to those who got invited and all the best as permanent residents!!!


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

lazybones1978 said:


> can't do it, only for 8 hours, and i have to share the news at work tomorrow..


Cool 8 hours ll go only in party then haha  

Cheers


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

*Waiting for invite*

Hi, Submitted EOI on 7th December with 60 points.Looks like the results are out.i did not get an invite yet. Do they publish the report on SS and then send the invites or is it viceversa. What are my chances.Can someone help?


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

*Waiting for invite for SC 189*

Hi, Submitted EOI on 7th December with 60 points.Looks like the results are out.i did not get an invite yet. Do they publish the report on SS and then send the invites or is it viceversa. What are my chances.Can someone help?


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

Megha09 said:


> Hi, Submitted EOI on 7th December with 60 points.Looks like the results are out.i did not get an invite yet. Do they publish the report on SS and then send the invites or is it viceversa. What are my chances.Can someone help?


Hi Megha

To my knowledge, then first see how much points each has and if say two person have the same points, then they will see who has first placed EOI. 

You could get even this night also, just be patient. Or else, don't worry they ll send you in next invite  You are very near buddy  

And you have applied for SS ? As you said SS, first the State will approve your sponsorship and acknowledge you and also simultaneously communicate to DIAC. Then DIAC will send you an invitation  However, I am not sure if suppose State approves yours say day after tomorrow and since DIAC so far has two invitation cycles every month, whether they ll immediately send you invitation day after tomorrow after receiving communication from your State on your case. But you ll be definitely invited. So First you should get your approval acknowledgement from State  Wait for that if you haven't got it yet  Then give 15 days from there 

Senior expats can comment on your case here further and or correct me 

Cheers


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Cartisol said:


> Hi Megha
> 
> To my knowledge, then first see how much points each has and if say two person have the same points, then they will see who has first placed EOI.
> 
> ...


Sorry for confusion, i applied for 186 and 189 with 60 points on 7th dec, did not get any invitation yet,. Are all the invitations sentin one go.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

Megha09 said:


> Sorry for confusion, i applied for 186 and 189 with 60 points on 7th dec, did not get any invitation yet,. Are all the invitations sentin one go.


Uhmm not really sure about 186. Also about the one go, I know its twice in a month till date since October 2012.

Probably, Anne Christina and or others can reply you correctly from the below thread.

Please post your query in the below thread, I am sure you ll get your doubts cleared quickly.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...117201-eoi-submitted-club-408.html#post988421

Cheers buddy don't worry, best of luck


----------



## Vaid (Apr 21, 2012)

I made a mistake in the EOI application. Can i withdraw and what will be consequence. please help.


----------



## rajat8676 (Dec 11, 2012)

I got the invite today for 189. Had submitted EoI on 10th Dec with 65 points.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Vaid said:


> I made a mistake in the EOI application. Can i withdraw and what will be consequence. please help.


If u have not been invited, u can update now, else wait till ur invitation period expires. u should not lodge visa with mistakes in EOI, cause it may reject ur application


----------



## smart Girl (Nov 12, 2012)

anybody received invitation from skillselect for 189 visa today with 60 points? submitted EOI on 11th December

My occupation is Software Engineer anybody received please share the info.......


----------



## Vaid (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for the response. I submitted my EOI today and when i viewed the breakdown of my points, realised that I made a mistake. I quickly hit the button withdraw. Can I submit a new EOI again? what is the effect?


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Vaid said:


> Thanks for the response. I submitted my EOI today and when i viewed the breakdown of my points, realised that I made a mistake. I quickly hit the button withdraw. Can I submit a new EOI again? what is the effect?


U dont need to submit a new one. Just make the correction and submit again.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

smart Girl said:


> anybody received invitation from skillselect for 189 visa today with 60 points? submitted EOI on 11th December
> 
> My occupation is Software Engineer anybody received please share the info.......


hi again.. For 60 points there are only limited people who got the invite.
Every body with 60 points who submitted eoi before 2nd Dec got invited. You will get through on next round! It should be on 7th Jan. 
Best of luck!


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> U dont need to submit a new one. Just make the correction and submit again.


you could update the EOI, don't have to withdraw. Just change what you have to and update it. Your EOI effective date will change to the day you changed the EOI.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

tenten said:


> Just over 7 hours to go. Just updated my EOI and ready to receive invitation


Got the invite over 4 hrs back. 75 points, 189.

now working on application.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

tenten said:


> Got the invite over 4 hrs back. 75 points, 189.
> 
> now working on application.


Great Scientist Sir  Nice to know; inspiring. You have always special privileges everywhere


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Cartisol said:


> Great Scientist Sir  Nice to know; inspiring. You have always special privileges everywhere


Thanks, but I do not know about getting special privileges everywhere.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

tenten said:


> Thanks, but I do not know about getting special privileges everywhere.


Well having 75 points itself is a great privilege and also you got the invite quickly as soon as you applied EOI  That's another for your skilled occupation.

Cheers


----------



## irish24 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I just got invited yesterday for a 189 visa. I'm just wondering, is there any minimum passport validity to apply for such visa? My passport will expire on 2014 so I hope it wouldn't be a problem at all.

Many thanks.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

irish24 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just got invited yesterday for a 189 visa. I'm just wondering, is there any minimum passport validity to apply for such visa? My passport will expire on 2014 so I hope it wouldn't be a problem at all.
> 
> Many thanks.


Passport validity should not be less than 2 years


----------



## smart Girl (Nov 12, 2012)

superm said:


> hi again.. For 60 points there are only limited people who got the invite.
> Every body with 60 points who submitted eoi before 2nd Dec got invited. You will get through on next round! It should be on 7th Jan.
> Best of luck!




Thank you..I need to write IELTS once again to get 7 in each band in that case My points will be 70.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

smart Girl said:


> Thank you..I need to write IELTS once again to get 7 in each band in that case My points will be 70.


hey - no!
You don't need to spend all that money and effort. You already have 60 points. And see -
: on 3rd Dec invite round, anyone with 60 points who submitted eoi on or before 10th Nov got invited.
: on 17th Dec invite round, anyone with 60 points who submitted eoi on or before 4th Dec got invited.
: on 7th Jan invite round - you should be getting invited - what was your EOI submit date?


----------



## smart Girl (Nov 12, 2012)

superm said:


> hey - no!
> You don't need to spend all that money and effort. You already have 60 points. And see -
> : on 3rd Dec invite round, anyone with 60 points who submitted eoi on or before 10th Nov got invited.
> : on 17th Dec invite round, anyone with 60 points who submitted eoi on or before 4th Dec got invited.
> : on 7th Jan invite round - you should be getting invited - what was your EOI submit date?



Thanks for your quick response--

My EOI updated date is 11/12/12


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

smart Girl said:


> Thanks for your quick response--
> 
> My EOI updated date is 11/12/12


so you are just 6-7 days into non 60ers submitters. I strongly believe that you will get it next time. (first monday in Jan)


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Congrats to all of you who got invited on the 17th:clap2::clap2:. All the best for the rest of the process.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Congrats to all of you who got invited on the 17th:clap2::clap2:. All the best for the rest of the process.


Thanks Sameera.. we are on it
where are you with your PCC ?


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

Bit disappointed that I did not get the invite on 17-Dec. When is the next one? 7-Jan?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

bhagya_nair said:


> Bit disappointed that I did not get the invite on 17-Dec. When is the next one? 7-Jan?


Yup its 7th. Invite has been sent till 5th Dec this time for 60ers.so you will be first in line along with EddyFR. I know how it is to wait.. Just keep hope.


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

superm said:


> Yup its 7th. Invite has been sent till 5th Dec this time for 60ers.so you will be first in line along with EddyFR. I know how it is to wait.. Just keep hope.



Just noticed you got the invite... congrats buddy
Wish you the very best


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

bhagya_nair said:


> Just noticed you got the invite... congrats buddy
> Wish you the very best


Thanks man..


----------



## prazsilva (Dec 17, 2012)

bhagya_nair said:


> Bit disappointed that I did not get the invite on 17-Dec. When is the next one? 7-Jan?


, Hey Sameera, I submitted EOI on 6th December with 60 points too . We are missed by 1 day ay ?...lol


----------



## chrisluke1221 (Dec 18, 2012)

i just got invited on 17th Dec....and i've got a bunch of questions to ask....
i have booked my medical checkup next monday and am not sure how long it might take to get the results? ?
2. do we need to fill out form 80, scan and upload them to online application or i just wait until i get notified by case officer ?
3. last question: what if i change my current residential address before my visa is granted? i know there is a form called 1221 or something, how do i send or update the new address to DIAC?

Cheers


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

chrisluke1221 said:


> i just got invited on 17th Dec....and i've got a bunch of questions to ask....
> i have booked my medical checkup next monday and am not sure how long it might take to get the results? ?
> 2. do we need to fill out form 80, scan and upload them to online application or i just wait until i get notified by case officer ?
> 3. last question: what if i change my current residential address before my visa is granted? i know there is a form called 1221 or something, how do i send or update the new address to DIAC?
> ...


I had the same question for Form 80. I have sent an email to my CO to ask. If I get any answer, will let you know.


----------



## prazsilva (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi Guys, Congrats to everyone invited on 17th !

I submitted my EOI with 60 Points on 6th Dec. I didn't get an invitation on 17th, will I be invited in next round ?

Very curious to know, please let me know what you think .. Thanks


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

prazsilva said:


> Hi Guys, Congrats to everyone invited on 17th !
> 
> I submitted my EOI with 60 Points on 6th Dec. I didn't get an invitation on 17th, will I be invited in next round ?
> 
> Very curious to know, please let me know what you think .. Thanks


Since you've 60 points and even people with 60 points who applied around 6th of Dec got invited, you should without fail should be invited in next round as per statistics now. 

Get ready and have high hope buddy 

Cheers


----------



## nikhildhruv (Dec 9, 2012)

HI Thanks for updating the information. I just submitted my EOI with 60 points on 18/12/2012 .Can you help me what are the chances for next round


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi everyone. I have submitted my EOI on 7th december with 55 points. I have also applied for NSW state sponsorship, from which I will get 5 points. So what are the chances to get invited and when?
Ielts: 6 in each saction
Study: bachelor of electrical engineering
Naati: pass
Currently living in NSW


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

nikhildhruv said:


> HI Thanks for updating the information. I just submitted my EOI with 60 points on 18/12/2012 .Can you help me what are the chances for next round


Everybody is saying that DIAC publish their result first and third week of every month. So you can hope 7th January will be the next round. 
Good Luck!


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

Dear Senior expat,

I got invitation on 17th dec with 60 points(EOI 13th Nov)

Please let me know whether we need to upload the attested ACS document and skill select invitation file while lodging application?
Also any idea what is the total size limit which we can upload . I saw the reference as one file can be maximum of 5 MB.

Also I am not able to upload the section for uploading my wife's document. I have claimed 5 points for my wife. I can see her name in one section, however no option to upload her employment , education and IELTS result. Can Anyone help who has already lodged visa...........

Waiting for your reply....


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

Mathew26 said:


> Dear Senior expat,
> 
> I got invitation on 17th dec with 60 points(EOI 13th Nov)
> 
> ...


By now you should be able to see a button in skill select to apply. click on it. It will ask you to fill certain details after 4-5 pages, a TRN number will be generated. 

Keep filling all the 17 pages. Once you are done with it and paid the visa fees, details on what documents to upload for self and partner would be visible.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Basharbd (Nov 4, 2012)

*SOL 1 or 2??*



Sanasif said:


> Got it 65 pts... 489 visa.. Eoi submitted 04/12/2012
> Congrats allllll!!


Hi,

Kindly let us know whether your occupation is under SOL 1 or SOL 2?

Thanks
BASHAR


----------



## PRAFMADH (Dec 14, 2012)

anyone who got invite on 17th Dec has been assigned to CO yet???

heard it may take more than 5 weeks because of vacations in Dec and Jan, is it true??


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes its true


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

5h31kh said:


> Hi everyone. I have submitted my EOI on 7th december with 55 points. I have also applied for NSW state sponsorship, from which I will get 5 points. So what are the chances to get invited and when?
> Ielts: 6 in each saction
> Study: bachelor of electrical engineering
> Naati: pass
> Currently living in NSW


Hey !! I have also applied for NSW state sponsorship in December but havent till yet received an acknowledgement! Have you received any news from them yet?


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

*CO Allocated*

Today, I see a mail that Some CO allocated to me by requesting medicals and Form 80. I have lodged on Dec 3rd.

I hope every one will get allocated by a day or two.

Rams


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

ramoz said:


> Today, I see a mail that Some CO allocated to me by requesting medicals and Form 80. I have lodged on Dec 3rd.
> 
> I hope every one will get allocated by a day or two.
> 
> Rams


How many case officers were allocated to you?


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Only one case officer. He requested me to provide the documents within 28 days.

-Rams


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

ramoz said:


> Only one case officer. He requested me to provide the documents within 28 days.
> 
> -Rams


Oh ok good. 
Great. 
Best wishes.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

ramoz said:


> Today, I see a mail that Some CO allocated to me by requesting medicals and Form 80. I have lodged on Dec 3rd.
> 
> I hope every one will get allocated by a day or two.
> 
> Rams


Congrats man.. Is your's 189 visa?
Right thread to post this news is this - 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...991-subclass-189-invites-awaiting-co-228.html
This would help others too. Thanks.


----------



## nazz (Nov 25, 2012)

I received invitation on the 17th Dec and applied for the visa on the 27th Dec. Now on the website status is IN PROGRESS, does it means that CO is allocated?


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

nazz said:


> I received invitation on the 17th Dec and applied for the visa on the 27th Dec. Now on the website status is IN PROGRESS, does it means that CO is allocated?


Is there a small question mark [for help] next to the "in progress" dialog?
If yes, what does it say?


----------



## rsingh (Nov 8, 2012)

superm said:


> Congrats man.. Is your's 189 visa?
> Right thread to post this news is this -
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...991-subclass-189-invites-awaiting-co-228.html
> This would help others too. Thanks.


Hey superm. Nice to see you in this thread too


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rsingh said:


> Hey superm. Nice to see you in this thread too


Am everywhere till I get a CO


----------



## nazz (Nov 25, 2012)

tenten said:


> Got the invite over 4 hrs back. 75 points, 189.
> 
> now working on application.



Hi Tenten,

I have one question to ask you that one of my family member wants to migrate Australia from UK. 

He has done 
1) Msc Molecular Biology and Biotechnology
2) Pgd Medical Laboratory Technology 
3) Bsc Industrial Microbiology

has 8 years of the experiences as BioCTL Analyst

For his wife
She has done
1) B.Tec Pharamacy and working as QC Analyst

I am not medical student that's why dont have more idea about that which SOL code should be used? and what is the process for the skills assessment.

Appreciate your help.


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

Im also waiting fir CO to be assigned.. My application was acknowledeged on the 31/12/2012


----------

